# Is my iron supplement causing my baby's fussiness?



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

I saw DayLLL mention babies having reactions to artificial iron mom is taking. What is that reaction? Is it gastric distress ie gas, constipation, stomach ache, cramping etc.... like in the individual taking the iron? or is it something else? I've been taking Niferex 150 since dd's birth for the hemorraging I expirienced. Is this maybe what is causing her to be so fussy? I did slack off on it and she seemed in a better mood...

I feel kind of dumb not seeing this as a possible cause being a pharmacist and all







Guess its hard to be objective when its yourself/your family.


----------



## natmother (Feb 5, 2003)

I was told by my LC that they cause gas. We had those symptoms and after I quit all forms of dairy my poor little baby got so much better. So you may want to try quiting the dairy too.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I've been taking my iron tablets since the birth. I imagine all mums are on iron after births aren't they? I haven't noticed it causing excessive fussiness. DD doesn't fuss much at all, a little in the evening and that's it. I also eat heaps of dairy. I don't know what's worse though - fussy babe or anemic mum? I guess all babes and mums are different.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

No, not *all* mums take iron after birth. In cases of hemmorhaging, yes, it is probably prescribed. But in cases of ammenorehal (sp) bfing moms, why take it unless you are def anemic?

I have to get a hold of the new Breastfeeding Answer book by LLLI. The old one had a study from 1980 that said iron supps the bfing mom take would not pass into her milk, then to baby. But in my exp (bled a bit overmuch during delivery, baby born 3 weeks early, placenta breaking down due to unhealthy pregnancy), we were both anemic at 9 mos pp. So first I started taking a drug store type iron supp, and giving her drops from the dr. Well, I got wicked constipated and she was screaming. So then we switched to Floradix. Same reaction from her, altho I tolerated it better. Now, someone suggested she was just sensitive to poss coloring agents or preservatives. But Floradix is natural. Even when just I took it and didn't give her any, she still would scream like a fire engine a few hours later, after it passed into my milk.

This was years ago, perhaps the Floradix has been improved? anyone have exp with it?

End of story, we continued to nurse and eat a whole foods diet and both our iron lvls came up on their own within a few more months. Yellow dock and nettles are a good herbal supplement. Dulse flakes are the highest in iron of the sea veggies, and all sea veg are high in minerals. Dulse has a mild good taste and you can sprinkle it on pizza, eggs, salads, pasta, etc.

HTH


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

What constitutes haemmoraging? I lost 800ml of blood after c-section but I was told this was 'normal' blood loss even if I'd had a vaginal delivery. So after losing that much blood, I figured I'd be anemic and took the iron tabs they prescribed. In fact I think they just prescribe them routinely. Won't the body recuperate faster with the iron tabs? Am very interested in this as I'd love to stop taking them but I'm so tired, I'm afraid it might make me more tired. Hospital told me to take them for 3 months.
Iron tabs are so badly absorbed, and most of it is excreted, you'd wonder how much of it ends up in the milk? Then I think, like most things, some people are more sensitive to some foods/substances than others.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

wombat--

I am not a dr, and I do not know what is considered an actual hemmorhage. Any drs or nurses here know?

If you are really tired, have yourself checked. See if you are anemic or not. Get all the info you can.

links:

http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/mo...mins.html#Iron

http://www.lalecheleague.org/FAQ/vitamin.html


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

"Hemorrhage" is subjective - the docs just give a number based on what they see, but don't actually measure the blood loss. 250 ml is about normal for a vaginal delivery, 500-800 for a c-section. What's more important is what your hemoglobin or hematocrit were after the c-section - that 's what determines if you're anemic. You might want to see your doctor or midwife and have those checked again to see if you really need to still take the iron - tiredness can be caused by LOTS of things other than anemia (like waking up 4 times at night with baby!). And yes, some docs give everyone iron and tell them to take too much for too long, not realizing that it causes problems in both moms and nursing babes! I was severely anemic after my c-section because I had been bleeding for a month before I delivered, and my hematocrit was back to normal 6 weeks later.


----------



## natmother (Feb 5, 2003)

My last pregnancy I had GD badly and there were concerns whether the placenta was a healthy environment. So your post earlier would explain why I got tired so enough during my last month that the doctor gave me an iron supplement and boy it really worked too. The one they have me take is Ferrous Sequels and that's in the drug store and is easy an not constipating on most peoples bodies. I never had a problem with it I still take it too because every time I run out I get real tired and things around the house start to go undone and I don't go anywhere and then I remember that it might be the iron get more and then everything is fine again. Cassidy is 18 months old now.. ended up 1 1/2 weeks early a small 5' 14" but was and and still is very healthy and breastfed.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info on natural sources DaryLLL. I'm going to look into the Dulse flakes.

I actually feel pretty good. I'm not tired too much at all anymore... at least to what I'd think would be unusually tired. I think I'm going to DC the Niferex... even during pregnancy I was never anemic and I was a slacker on the vitamins







I'm the worst for taking pills.. can't remember for the life of me to do it and you'd think a pharmacist would remember that sort of stuff







: I'm a horrible patient :LOL


----------

